# Need a consensus on sexing of my RF



## Wondering4toolong (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright, I would like to get some opinions on the sexes of my adult red foots. All of them are rescued (Speedy is the worst of the bunch, he came to me about 6 mo. ago...although sad looking his muscle tone has improved greatly in the time I've had him) and I never was looking to breed, but now that I have more than 1 of breeding size I figured it would be nice to know who is what. The more info I've read and pictures I've looked at have done nothing but confuse the situation more. 

None of them have a curved plastron and none of them have the peanut shape. All of them are over 10". I have seen head bobbing and ramming from 2 and slight head waving from 1. (The 2 cherry's are a bit more feisty, and the other seems more sociable, for lack of a better term) 2 have been together for more than 2+ yrs with no eggs (but mounting seen with clucking, no penis has ever been visible) I have had those 2 looked at by my vet and knowledgeable reptile friend and we have an opinion on them, but I wanted a wider opinion group...


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 2, 2012)

They all look female to me, though the second picture may be open for more debate...


----------



## Wondering4toolong (Oct 2, 2012)

How about this one? I just adopted "her" through a rescue that believes it is probably a female. (I do see a slight bit of a "pinch" to the waist however) This animal is much smaller than the others (one hand vs needing 2 to hold up).


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 2, 2012)

Wondering4toolong said:


> How about this one? I just adopted "her" through a rescue that believes it is probably a female. (I do see a slight bit of a "pinch" to the waist however) This animal is much smaller than the others (one hand vs needing 2 to hold up).



If the SCL is <6 inches, it may be too soon to tell. From what I can see, I'd agree that it's a female (so far).


----------



## Wondering4toolong (Oct 2, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Wondering4toolong said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one? I just adopted "her" through a rescue that believes it is probably a female. (I do see a slight bit of a "pinch" to the waist however) This animal is much smaller than the others (one hand vs needing 2 to hold up).
> ...



"She" is about 6-7", where as the others are closer to 12"...thank you for the input!


----------



## Wondering4toolong (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd really like more people's input...I'd like a consensus like I said
here is another photo of the adults lined up next to each other (as best as I could)


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 2, 2012)

All 3 look female to me.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 3, 2012)

Usually there is more enthusiasm for this kind of game...perhaps trying posting up in the Redfoot forum or asking one of the moderators to move it over there?

BUMP!


----------



## Wondering4toolong (Oct 3, 2012)

Thx! I will...I've been a voyeur on this site for a while and I've seen the activity on posts like this, I am shocked I don't see more on mine!


----------



## ottosmom18 (Dec 11, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> They all look female to me, though the second picture may be open for more debate...



Yeah I think the second one is male due to the more "tail" looking rear end.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 11, 2012)

those are 3 gals ......the last one is very odd looking I must say .


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 11, 2012)

Yep....All three are Female.....Males would be very obvious at that point.....


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 11, 2012)

All female.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 21, 2012)

I disagree. The second one looks male to me. The tails are all small/stubby, but a female has a pucker (*) shaped vent, and male vents look like a slit - the second one definitely has a slit-shaped vent, and the tail is pointier, like it will eventually get longer. 



EricIvins said:


> Yep....All three are Female.....Males would be very obvious at that point.....


----------



## diamondbp (Dec 21, 2012)

I'd say all female


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 21, 2012)

biochemnerd808 said:


> I disagree. The second one looks male to me. The tails are all small/stubby, but a female has a pucker (*) shaped vent, and male vents look like a slit - the second one definitely has a slit-shaped vent, and the tail is pointier, like it will eventually get longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still all Female......


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 21, 2012)

You've been given the right advice, all female.

And don't be unconvinced if you see attempted mating. I have a female that will mount my males, getting into the exact "right" position; even doing the side-to-side head movement and grunting! If I hadn't witnessed her lay eggs many times, I would be convinced she's a male...I guess she prefers to be dominant...?


----------

